# How Express Entry works



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a look at this video.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The video in the first post has been discontinued off of the GoC website.

For further, current, information, you should consult the GoC website here.


ETA: See the video in the next post


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Again, full information can be found here


----------

